# Anyone watch durian rider? (YouTube)



## ColoradoMike (Jun 25, 2013)

He's a well-known vegan cyclist from Australia. Pretty radical and easily angered. He claims all professional cyclists are on drugs. 

Here is his channel. I'm not affiliated with him, just a subscriber.

durianriders - YouTube


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Idiot!


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

He makes a lot of claims about a high-carb fruit diet. I haven't seen a shred of evidence to support them, let alone his own peer-reviewed publications. Also, he peruses this forum once in a while, so we can only hope he reads this scathing commentary.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

Ive watched a couple of his youtube bits. he's all over on there. i think he's got some worth. He's pretty opinionated but down to earth. I dont necessarily agree with his perspective all the time but I think he deserves some respect. I respect vegans as well, not that I am one though. 
And I think he's right, and it's been shown, that the pros are often on drugs.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Meh...he has some good points...and some bad. His cycling opinions are just that, his viewpoints and opinions. He has some I agree with, and many that I don't.

Concerning his diet crap...I don't buy it in the slightest. As animals, we are omnivores. I believe that we should be able to survive in the area in which we live. If I lived and ate "locally" I couldn't muster an all fruit diet. I couldn't muster an all meat diet either. To say I can survive off of 400 bananas a day (or whatever insane # of them he consumes daily) is stupidity. Moderation and variety is the key to healthy living. Consuming 10,000 calories of fruit sugar a day or living off of fast food are both extremes and should be avoided.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Beef is a PED!


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

I haven't watched many of his videos, but I do love his take on "**** Cyclists Say." Guys on my team quote that video just about every time we go out on a ride.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

RaptorTC said:


> I haven't watched many of his videos, but I do love his take on "**** Cyclists Say." Guys on my team quote that video just about every time we go out on a ride.


That's the video that put him on my map as well...and it is an extremely funny video too. Not so safe for work but funny as hell...


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the warning. I'm not looking.


----------



## ColoradoMike (Jun 25, 2013)

This video...?

SHIT CYCLISTS SAY! (Aussie version..) - YouTube


----------



## ColoradoMike (Jun 25, 2013)

Did he go pro and not really make it? Seems like if he really wanted to promote this 30 bananas a day diet, what better podium than being a professional cyclist.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

ColoradoMike said:


> This video...?
> 
> **** CYCLISTS SAY! (Aussie version..) - YouTube


That's the one.


----------



## blitzo (Jun 12, 2011)

I have watched and enjoyed a few of his videos. He is also a member here.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

I've tried the vegetarian thing, not for me. I hardly eat meat but every once in a while, probably less than once a week I enjoy some. Definitely couldn't do the vegan thing, I like eggs and yogurt way too much. I like some of his videos, a bit high strung at times, but usually entertaining.


----------



## Ricey155 (Feb 17, 2012)

He's funny life's easy when you laugh


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

here's a question...

anyone actually ever eat a durian...?

pretty nasty stuff.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

ColoradoMike said:


> This video...?
> 
> **** CYCLISTS SAY! (Aussie version..) - YouTube


lol, first time I see the guy but that was hilarious. Subscribed!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

looigi said:


> Beef is a PED!


If beef is a PED, then what is bacon? 



Oxtox said:


> here's a question...
> 
> anyone actually ever eat a durian...?
> 
> pretty nasty stuff.


That fruit is the fruit of the gods. You have to either be godly or southeast-asian. I love that fruit.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

orange_julius said:


> That fruit is the fruit of the gods. You have to either be godly or southeast-asian. I love that fruit.


we had a durian milkshake at a Vietnamese place the other day...altho it didn't taste bad, the odor was a revolting mix of dirty socks and very old onions.

easy to understand why it's banned in public areas in some countries.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

He rambles a lot and does not make concise points. Seemingly the answer why he's "an amazing" rider is because he just eats bananas. He also claims he has the wattage of a pro rider. In another video he says he held 5.25 W/kg for 6:24 (his best ever for that duration). I've done that and I've been riding for less than 4 years. According to Andrew Coggan's power chart that's not even domestic pro level.

Here's what happens when you follow an all fruit diet.

Ashton Kutcher's Fruitarian Diet: What Went Wrong? - US News and World Report


----------



## Ricey155 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just don't take him too seriously to be fair he offers his input use it how you wish - its YouTube freedom


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

His video's are fun. Makes me want to go scarf up some banana's.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

"You ridin' or you hidin'??"

Always take a banana to a party. -The Doctor


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I liked his climbing with a power meter demo. I have started using organic raisins for carb hits during long rides and they are working for me.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

It would appear no one on BRO watches Stephen Colbert.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

All I know is that durian smells like an overripe restroom.


----------



## Agent319 (Jul 12, 2012)

He can have his vegan lifestyle. Do I berate him for it? No. He doesn't seem to berate anyone for their eating habits, he gives them a little grief but encourages them to try vegan. Hey, I eat a McDonald's double cheeseburger, with fries and a coke 5 days a week and have been for 15 years. I never have seconds NEVER. A cake can sit on my kitchen counter until it molds. I chew skoal 4 times a day which I'm sure curtails my appetite. I have all my teeth as well. I'm 52 years old am 6'2 and weigh 179 and wear 32/34 jeans and have since college. Only bad thing I contribute my meat diet to is my male pattern baldness. Ha. Anyway a very good friend of mine is a 69 year old and a very fit cardiologist and he loves McDonald's aw well. He said like the guy in an earlier post. "Everything in moderation" 


Don't curse people or you may be cursed.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Agent319 said:


> He can have his vegan lifestyle. Do I berate him for it? No. He doesn't seem to berate anyone for their eating habits, he gives them a little grief but encourages them to try vegan. Hey, I eat a McDonald's double cheeseburger, with fries and a coke 5 days a week and have been for 15 years. I never have seconds NEVER. A cake can sit on my kitchen counter until it molds. I chew skoal 4 times a day which I'm sure curtails my appetite. I have all my teeth as well. I'm 52 years old am 6'2 and weigh 179 and wear 32/34 jeans and have since college. Only bad thing I contribute my meat diet to is my male pattern baldness. Ha. Anyway a very good friend of mine is a 69 year old and a very fit cardiologist and he loves McDonald's aw well. He said like the guy in an earlier post. "Everything in moderation"
> 
> 
> Don't curse people or you may be cursed.


He's a goofball and obviously opinionated but he doesn't seem really "in your face" about it.

I'm not going to claim my diet is amazing but I too try to eat in moderation. Honestly, I would think that eating 5000lbs of fruit every year is not good for you either...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The only benefit I saw following the Durian Rider's diet advice is that it would allow me to poop in my compost bin.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Retro Grouch said:


> The only benefit I saw following the Durian Rider's diet advice is that it would allow me to poop in my compost bin.


You would think that eating so much fruit sugar would really mess with your system after years of doing it...


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Durianrider is controversial and comes off a little too cocky in his diet related videos but definitely makes some good points and walks the walk besides just talking the talk, and his girlfriend is smokin hot.

Some of his cycle videos are pretty amazing - one shows him riding with some pro teams on training rides in Australia for the tour down under. He's on a bamboo bike with a 20lb back pack as he's filming team Sky up corkscrew mountain. Sure, he's riding off the back and Froome is not there but Ritchie Porte is and he is hanging all the way to the top.

If he could refrain from the "F" word he would make a great commentator as his take on the racers, strategy, equipment etc is spot on and a lot better than any of the Eurosport or Versus commentary on the grand tours.
Check out his video and commentary of Froome at the Dauphine
Chris Froome's Skinny Legs DESTROYING The Peleton - YouTube


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Durianrider and Sean Kelly calling races together. Only one would come out of the commentary booth alive.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Agent319 said:


> He can have his vegan lifestyle. Do I berate him for it? No. He doesn't seem to berate anyone for their eating habits, he gives them a little grief but encourages them to try vegan. Hey, I eat a McDonald's double cheeseburger, with fries and a coke 5 days a week and have been for 15 years. I never have seconds NEVER. A cake can sit on my kitchen counter until it molds. I chew skoal 4 times a day which I'm sure curtails my appetite. I have all my teeth as well. I'm 52 years old am 6'2 and weigh 179 and wear 32/34 jeans and have since college. Only bad thing I contribute my meat diet to is my male pattern baldness. Ha. Anyway a very good friend of mine is a 69 year old and a very fit cardiologist and he loves McDonald's aw well. He said like the guy in an earlier post. "Everything in moderation"
> 
> 
> Don't curse people or you may be cursed.



How exactly is eating McDeath 5x a week related to "Everything in moderation"?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> Some of his cycle videos are pretty amazing - one shows him riding with some pro teams on training rides in Australia for the tour down under. He's on a bamboo bike with a 20lb back pack as he's filming team Sky up corkscrew mountain. Sure, he's riding off the back and Froome is not there but Ritchie Porte is and he is hanging all the way to the top.


What makes you assume the pros are riding at 100% or even riding at 80% in these videos he's filming? I saw the Tour down under vid where he's riding with Lotto-Belisol. These guys are usually just riding endurance/tempo to keep there legs warm a couple days before a big stage race.

I saw another video of his where he's going up the corkscrew climb in Australia and quoted he hit his best ever 5 minute power, which frankly wasn't impressive. I've over that in terms of W/kg and I'm in cat 4.



> Check out his video and commentary of Froome at the Dauphine
> Chris Froome's Skinny Legs DESTROYING The Peleton - YouTube


Chris Froome's going to smash everyone and Sky will bring back Wiggins for the 2014 tour?

WHERE DOES THIS MAN GET HIS ORACLE-LIKE POWERS?!?!

Not to mention he clearly didn't watch the last stage of the Dauphine where Contador dropped Froome like an obese stone when he decided to chase down Talansky.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I must try this "pao meeda" of which he speaks.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> What makes you assume the pros are riding at 100% or even riding at 80% in these videos he's filming? I saw the Tour down under vid where he's riding with Lotto-Belisol. These guys are usually just riding endurance/tempo to keep there legs warm a couple days before a big stage race.
> 
> I saw another video of his where he's going up the corkscrew climb in Australia and quoted he hit his *best ever 5 minute power*, which frankly wasn't impressive. I've over that in terms of W/kg and I'm in cat 4.
> 
> ...


I haven't watched that particular video, but what did he say his best 5 min power was? I know that in some other video, he said he could do 5.7 W/kg for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

He interesting, entertaining, and offers IMO a lot of relevant good stuff on how to bike better.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> I haven't watched that particular video, but what did he say his best 5 min power was? I know that in some other video, he said he could do 5.7 W/kg for about 10 minutes.


I don't remember exactly and I'm not looking through his 1800+ videos to find out but I believe it was high 4s, maybe 4.9. It's the one where he's in some GranFondo.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I watched the videos the last time this thread was around. It is all fun.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

He's hilarious! And an RBR member. (Or someone's using his nickname) I thought I read he was a pro sponsored cyclist for Cannondale for a bit? His 30 bananas a day is great stuff... I hope no one actually does it. I think your pancreas will shut down after a while. And imagine that diet for real? You would never stop eating and going to the bathroom, it would be every minute! But that much fructose!! I still think he's entertaining as hell and watch his videos.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Dude - like to see you ride with team sky up corkscrew with a 20lb backpack and a bamboo bike. Even if they're not riding 100% they are an elite pro team training for crissakes!

Apparently he's on friendly terms with a lot of the pros and rides with them, do you think they let any one ride with them? A lot of people on this forum talk **** but this guy backs it up with video and Strava results.

Yeah he's got his opinions on diet and his race predictions, but he is upfront about it being his opinion so WTF? Still think his race commentary is awesome, Froome and Contador got beat up and injured pretty bad in the TDF but the Vuelta was pretty much what he called but who cares about predictions anyway. 

I just enjoy his comments on riders style, cadence and strategy. Clearly sounds like someone who lives and breathes cycling, fitness and physical performance and has a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> Dude - like to see you ride with team sky up corkscrew with a 20lb backpack and a bamboo bike. Even if they're not riding 100% they are an elite pro team training for crissakes!


I saw the one where he's riding with Movistar. He claims to have 'dropped' two of the riders that fell back claiming they couldn't hold the pace and he could commenting on how hard they were working. To me, it didn't look like they were hurting at all, they just didn't want to go hard. These guys are on very, VERY, specific training plans. They are balancing their TSS such that if they think they have a chance of winning stage X of stage race they will get their TSB right to where they perform the best.



> A lot of people on this forum talk **** but this guy backs it up with video and Strava results.


Oh yes, I forgot that Strava is the ultimatum in the cycling world. Just because you beat a pro on a Strava leaderboard does not mean you are faster than them. I was higher up on one of the longer climbs in Tuscany than Laurens ten Dam. I wasn't going full gas and I'm sure he wasn't either. But you don't see me claiming that I can keep up with them or 'output' the pro wattage as durian rider has claimed many times.



> Yeah he's got his opinions on diet and his race predictions, but he is upfront about it being his opinion so WTF?


I wouldn't say he's "upfront" about it. He says it with such confidence he can't even begin to think of another scenario. And this is my problem with him, everything is 100% "this is the way it's going to be" with him. If you listen to professional commentators on TV they go, "I don't *think* attack will stick", etc. They provide their opinion and emphasize it's their opinion.

All this guy is does is talk a lot and repeat himself. I can hardly stand any of his videos honestly.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Im a subscriber, hey, in life you must keep an open mind to things. Yes, he is opinionated, and he has gone through a lot to prove his point. 

Yeah, he can be a bit vulgar at times dropping F bombs here and there... but, guess what?!- He's entitled to express himself as he wishes. (Personally I laugh when he gets wound up, and deep into a subject). 
My theory behind the 30 banana shake is simple, and goes back to our simian cousins, the Gorilla.... they eat boatloads of greenery, and bananas, and are stronger than any human. 
Think about the amount of fiber, and, potassium he's taking in. The guy's in great shape, and has the right to flaunt it. Oh, and his girlfriend is HOT. I like his videos, and have taken some of his advice, turns out, going full vegetarian wasn't for me.... so back to regular low fat, low sodium,high protein it was for me. Oh, and I'm no superman on the bike... I chug along at my own pace.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

deviousalex said:


> Oh yes, I forgot that Strava is the ultimatum in the cycling world. Just because you beat a pro on a Strava leaderboard does not mean you are faster than them. I was higher up on one of the longer climbs in Tuscany than Laurens ten Dam. I wasn't going full gas and I'm sure he wasn't either. But you don't see me claiming that I can keep up with them or 'output' the pro wattage as durian rider has claimed many times.


It's named Strava because E-Peen Size Comparison was already taken.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've seen some of his stuff. If it (his diet) works for him or you that's great. However, for me or anyone with kids, wife and a career, eating 30 bananas, or 2 watermelons, etc...just isn't feasible. I have whittled it all down to eat organic and don't overeat. Sometimes that's tough to do while at work (airline pilot). If I pack a day or two of food it makes it possible to bridge the gap between finding decent food while on the road. For example, our downtown Phily hotel is a few blocks away from an organic market, however the short airport hotel is limited to a Denny's and the hotel restaurant.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Diopena1 said:


> My theory behind the 30 banana shake is simple, and goes back to our simian cousins, the Gorilla.... they eat boatloads of greenery, and bananas, and are stronger than any human.


Great theory but 40-50 pounds of greenery per day (what gorillas eat) along with the extra toilet paper that would require a bit beyond my budget.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Diopena1 said:


> My theory behind the 30 banana shake is simple, and goes back to our simian cousins, the Gorilla.... they eat boatloads of greenery, and bananas, and are stronger than any human.


Gorillas are stronger because it's to their evolutionary advantage. They are quadripedal knuckle walkers and only do bipedal movement sometimes for carrying food or defense. They are also adapted for tree climbing and swinging. Our closest genetic cousins are chimpanzees, and they're adapted to be tree climbers and knuckle walkers, too. Again, they only walk on two legs to carry stuff or for self defense. In fact, a chimp's arm lengths are 1.5 times their body height. These two species of primate are evolved to make full use of their limbs, so naturally their strength will dwarf ours. A chimp half your height will be stronger than you. Homosapiens are evolved from earlier bipedal species like h0mo erectus, so our musculature wouldn't be as robust. There is nothing we can eat that will allow our physical strength to rival that of a chimp or a gorilla, because we're simply not evolved to be that strong.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Great theory but 40-50 pounds of greenery per day (what gorillas eat) along with the extra toilet paper that would require a bit beyond my budget.


No to mention running the risk of being killed by a poacher and having your hands sold as an aphrodisiac in a medicine shop.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Great theory but 40-50 pounds of greenery per day (what gorillas eat) along with the extra toilet paper that would require a bit beyond my budget.


Thats what I meant by the immense amount of fiber intake... And, I'm not saying that Gorillas are strong because they eat so many bananas (Rep to Sauron for the detailed explanation on genealogy), however, what I was getting at was more along the lines of "if the banana and greenery in large quantities can provide suitable sustenance for an animal like a gorilla to have the stamina/strength it does, it may help a human somewhat in similar fashion" <- of course, I think like the rest, we'd need diapers.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

SauronHimself said:


> Gorillas are stronger because it's to their evolutionary advantage. They are quadripedal knuckle walkers and only do bipedal movement sometimes for carrying food or defense. They are also adapted for tree climbing and swinging. Our closest genetic cousins are chimpanzees, and they're adapted to be tree climbers and knuckle walkers, too. Again, they only walk on two legs to carry stuff or for self defense. In fact, a chimp's arm lengths are 1.5 times their body height. These two species of primate are evolved to make full use of their limbs, so naturally their strength will dwarf ours. A chimp half your height will be stronger than you. Homosapiens are evolved from earlier bipedal species like h0mo erectus, so our musculature wouldn't be as robust. There is nothing we can eat that will allow our physical strength to rival that of a chimp or a gorilla, because we're simply not evolved to be that strong.


Stop debunking fad diets with science.

I bet you're just a lobbyist for the monkeys so they can have all the bananas to themselves. What are they paying you in?!?! How many bananas do you have stashed at home?!


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's his take on racing vs training, watts/kilo and pro vs amateur cycling.
You gotta get thru the Lance commercial but it goes quick.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck6j51lhgqo


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

deviousalex said:


> Stop debunking fad diets with science.
> 
> I bet you're just a lobbyist for the monkeys so they can have all the bananas to themselves. What are they paying you in?!?! How many bananas do you have stashed at home?!


You got me. For the past eight months I've been funded by The Plantain Progressives in an effort to hornswoggle the public.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> Here's his take on racing vs training, watts/kilo and pro vs amateur cycling.
> You gotta get thru the Lance commercial but it goes quick.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck6j51lhgqo


What exactly did you find interesting/useful in this video?

Here's the video in summary for those that don't want to watch it.

0:00-0:30 - Lance commercial where he hints he's doping the whole time ("This is my body *and I can do what I want to it*")
0:31-0:50 - Watch me eat 2,500 calories of sugar in one meal!
0:51-1:20 - Sets up straw man argument about how people claim he''s doping.
1:25-5:00 - Talks about how pros train at lower wattages than they race at. Shows how he did 5.7W/kg for 8 minutes on Strava. Spends the rest of the time throwing around some wattage figures saying that pros output hire wattage than him when racing. Ends saying he rides more km per month than Lance and other pros (all on bananas!).

So in conclusion he can keep up with pros when they aren't going hard. Well, my Civic can keep up with your Ferrari when we're both following the speed limit.

I'm just pointing out his videos are mostly about himself (look at me I'm riding with pros!), his crazy fad diet (I just had a 2,500 calorie smoothie), or information that he doesn't really explain the science behind and just throws out numbers (the remainder of this video).

If you want to learn more about cycling, power outputs of pros, etc there is a lot better information. Check out Ross Tucker by the Science of Sport. He also has some YouTube videos which are more interesting

The physiology at the front of the Tour | The Science of Sport

Training Peaks also occasionally posts some good analysis on their blog.

Michal Kwiatkowski?s World Champion Power File From Quarq | TrainingPeaks


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> *I saw the one where he's riding with Movistar. He claims to have 'dropped' two of the riders that fell back claiming they couldn't hold the pace and he could commenting on how hard they were working.* To me, it didn't look like they were hurting at all, they just didn't want to go hard. These guys are on very, VERY, specific training plans. They are balancing their TSS such that if they think they have a chance of winning stage X of stage race they will get their TSB right to where they perform the best.
> ....


uh bro, i get it you can't stand the guy. But c'mon you need to be more objective than this and not slander the guy. Watch that video of him riding with the Moviestar guys. He never came anywhere close to what you're accusing him of. 

During his in-video comments, I surmise what he said about the two "dropped" Moviestar riders (but you can watch it for youself on on youtube):

"oops,, there goes couple guys being dropped a bit. These guys are just training early in the season, they're not pushing much"

then when they got to the top of the climb, he said (agian, I surmise):

"oh there they are (referring to the 2 dropped guys). They're not that much behind us".

Never at any time during the in-video commentary did Durianrider exhibited an attitude along the line of "oh, i'm holding awesome wattage that I'm even dropping the 2 pros who are pushing hard themselves but getting destroyed anyway".


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blG0yF6BjTU

Go to 2:33 - "We've already dropped two professional tour de france riders, they just felt the pace was a bit too hot".

My point is all his videos are about how good he is. It's egotism at it's best. If you listen to his advice you'll go away thinking the way to get fast is to eat 5,000 calories in sugar a day and ride as much as you can. Maybe it works for him, maybe his body is a carb killing machine, but in general this is not good advice.

Also on YouTube he's stated many times that current pros are doped up constantly and claims to be their friends. How would you like it if your "friend" claimed you were cheating at your job with no evidence? Sounds like a stand-up guy!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> Here's his take on racing vs training, watts/kilo and pro vs amateur cycling.
> You gotta get thru the Lance commercial but it goes quick.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck6j51lhgqo


Forget the watts and stuff but what to heck is this guy doing riding with pro-cyclist? Doesn't Australia have restraining orders? 

I'm not implying pros, or anyone, should be snobs and not ride with commoners but someone obsessed with a 30 bananna a day diet and other obsessive wacko traits isn't the type of stranger I'd want to ride with only to have him ramble about it on the internet. Honestly I'd be a little afraid if this joker showed up and started taping me and yelling commentary then posting in on the web. There must be some story or credentials I'm not aware of that has pro riders putting up with this guy.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Forget the watts and stuff but what to heck is this guy doing riding with pro-cyclist? Doesn't Australia have restraining orders?
> 
> I'm not implying pros, or anyone, should be snobs and not ride with commoners but someone obsessed with a 30 bananna a day diet and other obsessive wacko traits isn't the type of stranger I'd want to ride with only to have him ramble about it on the internet. Honestly I'd be a little afraid if this joker showed up and started taping me and yelling commentary then posting in on the web. There must be some story or credentials I'm not aware of that has pro riders putting up with this guy.


I'm sure that if he got too out of hand, one of them had a frame pump handy. Besides 99% of jokers like that would get dropped in the first 2 miles so they're not much of a problem. The 1% that can hang can be dealt with should they need it.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

SauronHimself said:


> You got me. For the past eight months I've been funded by The Plantain Progressives in an effort to hornswoggle the public.


LMAO.... well, you're close enough to NYC to go a local supermarket and get 20 free plaintains when you spend $40 or more on food and stuff. Yes, I'm Dominican, miss those plantain promotional sales in the Bronx (shoot, they charge me 65 cents per plantain here where I'm at now- miss those sales back in my old neighborhood). Oh, and Sauron.... finally got me some Rails!!!, so you don't have to hide yours anymore! LMAO!!! ride safe bro!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

deviousalex said:


> What exactly did you find interesting/useful in this video?
> 
> Here's the video in summary for those that don't want to watch it.
> 
> ...


Because the thread is about Durian Rider who is at the very least honest about how little his w/kg is compared to the pros. Not finding the secret training technique of Kwiatkowski who's power file, by the way, is worthless to me. If we wanted to learn how to train i think most understand it won't be from Durian Rider you tubes.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

woodys737 said:


> Because the thread is about Durian Rider who is at the very least honest about how little his w/kg is compared to the pros.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zOY9ozfwCE

"And this is why I could never be a pro *even though I could do the distances, I can climb the wattages*, I can't go down hill like this".

So honest! When you talk as much as this guy does, you're going to contradict yourself and spew a lot of nonsense. I put him in the talks lot, says little bucket.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> What exactly did you find interesting/useful in this video?
> 
> Here's the video in summary for those that don't want to watch it.
> 
> ...


What did I find interesting?

Anybody who rides with the pros and can give a running commentary that is both insightful and humorous with no hate - that's what I find interesting!

If you posted a video of yourself, riding with some pro race team on a killer ride and kept their pace while adding commentary of the experience I would find that interesting too!

Durianrider is hardcore, funny, opinionated and "Full Natty Bra Lean!" Lean gains, full natty! Not to mention Freeley!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I think he's entertaining. If you're looking for more than that maybe you're not getting enough saddle time (or bananas).


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

deviousalex said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zOY9ozfwCE
> 
> "And this is why I could never be a pro *even though I could do the distances, I can climb the wattages*, I can't go down hill like this".
> 
> So honest! When you talk as much as this guy does, you're going to contradict yourself and spew a lot of nonsense. I put him in the talks lot, says little bucket.


The youtube that BacDoc posted, the one you questioned, is what I'm referring to. Saying he can only do 5.7 for 10 minutes fresh when pros can do 6.7 for 30 minutes after 5 hours racing many days into a tour is pretty honest. No? 

You're the one who asked what was interesting/useful about the video. Just because I or BacDoc find something interesting doesn't mean I (we) think it's useful. Especially in the context of training which is what you seem to want to impart on readers. I find a lot of what people say and write interesting but not useful. Much like your post I first quoted.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I started watching the Durian Rider videos, but have since stopped because I have an issue with every other word he says starts with "f" and ends with "ucking". I would take him more seriously if he would clean up his mouth.


That aside, I have learned some things from his videos. He had a video regarding Giant making the best road frame available. I guess that's open for debate, but it wasn't until I watched that video and then did the research to find out that Giant does indeed make bicycles for a lot of the other top brands.


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

durianrider is the heavy-weight, gold medal grand champion of logical fallacy.
but he's entertaining.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Speed_Metal said:


> durianrider is the heavy-weight, gold medal grand champion of logical fallacy.
> but he's entertaining.


Hey, a gold medal is a gold medal!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blG0yF6BjTU
> 
> Go to 2:33 - "We've already dropped two professional tour de france riders, they just felt the pace was a bit too hot".
> 
> ...


well he's not exactly gloating there. He said numerous times he's keeping up with the pros *in training*, and he also said it's Janurary. So if anything, I see him going out of his way to tell us that he's not saying he's an equal to a pro.

Anyway, I think you're just more annoyed by the guy than anything, so you look for things to pick on him. I'm not a huge fan of his videos, but some of them are damn funny. You gotta understand bro that Durian is sort of a like a personality too. He plays it up in his videos. I see his message directed toward more against the "fat- meat- eater crowds",, so in his videos he sort of going out of his way to show the viewers (many of whom eat meat) that one doesn't need to eat meat to be an awesome endurance athlete. I've seen him making videos of all the "ketogenic" advocates, and they are funny as hell.

I hope that people who watch durian are not taking his advice at full face value. c'mon anyone who goes away eating 5000 calories of bananas a day... has nobody but themself to blame.

yes I know he's calling some pros doped up. But his message was more of a general message against peloton omerta. It's sort of like Carl Lewis questioning some athletes' performance, while still saying that a lot of them are his friends, but yet he didn't throw out specific names. I guess that's a typical behavior when your sport is riddled with a dark history of dope abuse! Can't blame durian for that one


----------

